# Let me come draw on your bulletin board in exchange for shopping? (closed)



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

As the title says, anyone want to let me doodle on their bulletin boards in exchange for visiting some shops?

*Edit: closed - ty for everyone that hosted me

Waiting list (so you can see who I'm up to):*



Apologies in advance for the wait!

*Islands done* (list is getting too long, so if you want to see the recent pics, check out my twitter)


Spoiler: Islands done


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 8, 2020)

you can visit my island for the shops!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> you can visit my island for the shops!


Send me a code and I'm be omw


----------



## SashaMarie (Jun 8, 2020)

You can visit my island!!!!    Dodo code is J7HTK


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

SashaMarie said:


> You can visit my island!!!!    Dodo code is J7HTK


coming now


----------



## pinkpansy (Jun 8, 2020)

i'd love if you'd come to mine! ill pm my dodo code


----------



## zenni (Jun 8, 2020)

Come visit my island! I have some summer clothes out for cataloging and have a bunch of things you can grab in my storage


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

pinkpansy said:


> i'd love if you'd come to mine! ill pm my dodo code


omw to you now



zenni said:


> Come visit my island! I have some summer clothes out for cataloging and have a bunch of things you can grab in my storage


Will be about 15 minutes if that's okay


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love to have you. I love bulletin posts.


----------



## Katya01 (Jun 8, 2020)

You can swing past! PM me


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Would love to have you. I love bulletin posts.


Send me a PM with a code 



Katya01 said:


> You can swing past! PM me


Can swing by once I do jo_electric


----------



## pipty (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love your drawings on my board!


----------



## fericazam (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi! Would love a drawing. Also Celeste is in town if you'd like to come. In my town it's already 9 pm so able's isn't open. 
Dodo: BH6KB


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

pipty said:


> Would love your drawings on my board!


Will swing by after the poster before you 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



fericazam said:


> Hi! Would love a drawing. Also Celeste is in town if you'd like to come. In my town it's already 9 pm so able's isn't open.
> Dodo: BH6KB


will swing by after the poster before you (might take me some time sry!)


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Please come to mine! I’ll give you a dodo when ur ready!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Please come to mine! I’ll give you a dodo when ur ready!


ready now, send me a code 
Also lemme know favorite villager?


----------



## katie. (Jun 14, 2020)

You can visit mine after? Would love a drawing!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

katie. said:


> You can visit mine after? Would love a drawing!


Sure! Will PM after I visit the first island


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2020)

You can come over to my island! Just let me know when you're free and I'll send you the code


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> You can come over to my island! Just let me know when you're free and I'll send you the code


Will stop by after the previous poster


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2020)

That's fine!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



biksoka said:


> Will stop by after the previous poster


That's fine!


----------



## Fye (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd love to have you over! And I have a blue phone box if you're still looking for one


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello!

I was wondering if you would be willing to come back to my town to draw Audie?

I also have Redd in my town for you to also come and visit in addition to my shops :3


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I'd love to have you over! And I have a blue phone box if you're still looking for one


Sure thing - omigosh yes I'm still looing for the blue phone box (what would you like for it?)



corlee1289 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if you would be willing to come back to my town to draw Audie?
> 
> I also have Redd in my town for you to also come and visit in addition to my shops :3


sure thing! You're up after DoeReMi


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 14, 2020)

Ooh me please, your drawings are amazing ! I am happy to let you shop


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Salomebibouland said:


> Ooh me please, your drawings are amazing ! I am happy to let you shop


ok! might be a bit of a wait, will PM when it's your turn


----------



## Aliya (Jun 14, 2020)

Your drawings are so cute! I’d love to have you over whenever you’re free to draw Sherb or Nan c:


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Aliya said:


> Your drawings are so cute! I’d love to have you over whenever you’re free to draw Sherb or Nan c:


Added to the list


----------



## roserk (Jun 14, 2020)

You can come over to erevell  i can send you a code.


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

roserk said:


> You can come over to erevell  i can send you a code.


Added to the list - might be a bit of a wait, sorry in advance!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd love a doodle!! ^_^


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh my gosh, please! I’d love to have you over. No one really uses my board ever. :’)


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> I'd love a doodle!! ^_^





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Oh my gosh, please! I’d love to have you over. No one really uses my board ever. :’)


Added to the list


----------



## roserk (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for an amazing drawing of merengue


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd love to have you!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I'd love to have you!


PMed! Sorry for the wait


----------



## supernerd (Jun 14, 2020)

You can visit my shops if you'd like! Nook's has the silver espresso machine.
I don't know what good things the Sisters have today, but it's no rush.

Your artwork is amazing, and I'd love to have you draw on my bulletin board whenever you find free time!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

supernerd said:


> You can visit my shops if you'd like! Nook's has the silver espresso machine.
> I don't know what good things the Sisters have today, but it's no rush.
> 
> Your artwork is amazing, and I'd love to have you draw on my bulletin board whenever you find free time!


Sure - send me a code


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello, fellow artist! I would absolutely love for you to visit, though I must apologize as my island is undergoing renovations and partially looks like a barren wasteland xD ... I still need to do my own flag and draw on my own board actually! LOL ...irony..weeeee! Anytime you want to is fine by me, and feel free to add me if you like too (switch code is under my avatar pic!). Thanks! 

P.S. Hey, would you want to do a bulletin art trade? I could come to your island too and draw you something once I get the designer figured out? Would love to!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Hello, fellow artist! I would absolutely love for you to visit, though I must apologize as my island is undergoing renovations and partially looks like a barren wasteland xD ... I still need to do my own flag and draw on my own board actually! LOL ...irony..weeeee! Anytime you want to is fine by me, and feel free to add me if you like too (switch code is under my avatar pic!). Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Hey, would you want to do a bulletin art trade? I could come to your island too and draw you something once I get the designer figured out? Would love to!


Sure thing! I'd love to come by now if you're available!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 14, 2020)

Sure gimme 10 min. and I'll PM you a dodo code!  Thank yooou!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Sure gimme 10 min. and I'll PM you a dodo code!  Thank yooou!


Sure thing - no rush. I'm temp closing the thread so you'll be my last one for the day


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 14, 2020)

Awesome ty so much again! =^.^=


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

reopened


----------



## Magus (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey there ! I would love you to draw on my bulletin board ! Maybe Cyd and Deirdre arguing ?


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hey there ! I would love you to draw on my bulletin board ! Maybe Cyd and Deirdre arguing ?


send me a dodo code


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 17, 2020)

Oo can you come to my island? My favorite villager is Roscoe (or Nana lol)


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

Tiger513 said:


> Oo can you come to my island? My favorite villager is Roscoe (or Nana lol)


You're next after Magus, will prob be 15 minutes?


----------



## Magus (Jul 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> send me a dodo code


Awesome ! Let me open the gate and I'll send you a PM with the Dodo !


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> You're next after Magus, will prob be 15 minutes?


Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 17, 2020)

I’d love your art of my bulletin board! Favorite villager is Apple


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> I’d love your art of my bulletin board! Favorite villager is Apple ☺


Send me a dodo code


----------



## FishHead (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey, if you're still doing this I'd love for you to come over to shop and draw Rudy!


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

FishHead said:


> Hey, if you're still doing this I'd love for you to come over to shop and draw Rudy!


Send me a code


----------



## FishHead (Jul 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> Send me a code


I just had another person come and purchase most of the stuff at nooks, are you fine with that?


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

FishHead said:


> I just had another person come and purchase most of the stuff at nooks, are you fine with that?


that's fine, i just like to browse lol


----------



## FishHead (Jul 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> that's fine, i just like to browse lol


If it's fine with you, can you add lucky into the drawing with rudy?


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

FishHead said:


> If it's fine with you, can you add lucky into the drawing with rudy?


i can try lol


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 17, 2020)

I’d love you to come and draw anything!


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> I’d love you to come and draw anything!


Send me a code


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> Send me a code


Sadly my nooks just closed im so sorry! We can do it another day if you like


----------



## biksoka (Jul 17, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Sadly my nooks just closed im so sorry! We can do it another day if you like


aww - no worries, I can still stop by and do a drawing


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jul 17, 2020)

I would love you to come over!! \^o^/ My fav villager is Snake (surprise, surprise)
Ah I just noticed you closed it, no worries then


----------

